

The Reasons Children Should Learn to Code - sambulosens
http://sambulosenda.com/blog/2014/08/04/the-reasons-children-should-learn-to-code/

======
digita88
I see it more as computer programming being a trade just like anything else
[http://online.wsj.com/articles/computer-programming-is-a-
tra...](http://online.wsj.com/articles/computer-programming-is-a-trade-lets-
act-like-it-1407109947) I agree with you but at the same time I think that at
the end of the day a lot of these will end up being a market-driven rather
than a creator-driven decision. Some kids will take up coding because of the
pay, others because of the passion. Some will be passionate about coding but
will end up doing other things for pay, such as nursing. Personally when I
have children of my own I would teach them coding but I am not going to
continuously barrage them into being software programmers because I'm not in
charge of their lives.

------
onion2k
Most blog posts about teaching children coding focus on why it would be useful
for children to learn to write code. That's fair enough, but it ignores the
problem that teaching time is finite - the question is not 'would it be useful
to learn to code?' (that's obvious) but rather 'is coding the most useful
thing that these hours could be spent on?'.

